# The Anthro Lounge



## DarkWolfBlade (May 11, 2010)

The following are forums that need some help to be built with character and it was founded upon Further Confusion 07' with the dreams of creating a fresh start for everyone. With the deal of of an Access Pass will keep the pups away and protect their eyes... 

*Sasha: those eeeeeyyyyyeeees....

Rex: What is wrong with you Sasha?
*

Anyway we have some new Representatives known as Sasha and Rex that will appear in an upcoming web comic and the members will be able to guest star in the scenes! The idea of it all is somewhat timid but we will be talking about the conventions and such with some humor to go along with it... in fact we already have a story line preview.

*Rex: Hey everyone you should visit the Media section on our navigation!*

We encourage people to help support TAL and FA and we even have FA as our Affiliated website, so kudos to our sister website! We are a bit the same as FA, but we some character with trying to help others find interests such as Game Design and much more!

*Sasha: Why do they keep on staring...*

So here is the point Anthropomorphics... Since I am founder and FA is only one year old shy of us, ahem we would like some help from FA and to be more serious to get some active members to start influencing the website or at least pay us a visit then reply here or something!

http://www.theanthrolounge.net/

Just a head up for Firefox users, may experience some glitching with the layout due to Firefox's bug that is still being currently resolved!


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

A second chance? So... this is for people who got banned from other sites? Jesusish. Get in here.


----------

